# J.J. Abrams to Direct Star Wars: Episode VII - Here's Why We're Optimistic



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

> But will he be able to keep his signature lens flares under control?


If not, then this is what we'll see in 2015:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I must really not be paying attention as I cannot recall when that method is used in the film.....


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> I must really not be paying attention as I cannot recall when that method is used in the film.....


Chris Chiarella's comment was due to Abram's use (over-use?) of lens flare in movies like _'Star Trek'_ and _'Super 8'_. Folks are wondering whether he'll apply this technique (as well as shaky-cam) to _'Episode VII'_, hence the spoof image in my previous post.


----------



## jevans64 (Dec 24, 2012)

It won't be star lens flares and refraction rings like the example, but those annoying blue streaks that will have nothing to do with what is going on out-of-frame.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

sdurani said:


> Chris Chiarella's comment was due to Abram's use (over-use?) of lens flare in movies like _'Star Trek'_ and _'Super 8'_. Folks are wondering whether he'll apply this technique (as well as shaky-cam) to _'Episode VII'_, hence the spoof image in my previous post.


Oh, sorry, I have heard he employs the technique and understood what you meant - I am just having a hard time remembering when he used it in the recent Star Trek movie. lddude:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

sdurani said:


> Chris Chiarella's comment was due to Abram's use (over-use?) of lens flare in movies like _'Star Trek'_ and _'Super 8'_. Folks are wondering whether he'll apply this technique (as well as shaky-cam) to _'Episode VII'_, hence the spoof image in my previous post.


You can almost bet your house on it that he will!


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> I am just having a hard time remembering when he used it in the recent Star Trek movie.


If you watch the movie again, you'll notice that it is in practically every frame, including the opening titles.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

mechman said:


> But will he be able to keep his signature lens flares under control?


LOL! I sure hope he keeps those annoying lens flares to a minimum. Total Recall (2012) is probably the worst yet, every 3 seconds another CGI lens flare - whoever was in charge of that must be a huge JJ fan.

Back on the subject I do look forward to JJ taking the reins of the new Star Wars films, he did a great job reinvigorating the snooze-fest Star Trek franchise and maybe his films will help us forget the last prequels.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

It's only speculation, but I think he'll keep the lens flares mostly out of Star Wars. His excessive use of lens flares in both Star Trek and Super 8 seemed to be an homage to the style of Cinematography used in the original 2 or 3 Star Trek films, as well as Close Encounters of the Third Kind and other Spielberg flicks of the early 80's. As Star Wars tended to use a much more static camera with less grain and more detail, and little to no lens flares, I expect Episode 7 to follow suit. Also look for early 80's inspired hairstyles.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm torn on Abrams doing the film. I actually quite liked his reboot of the Star Trek series (or parallel universe to it if that appeases the more die hard Trekkies), and thought Super 8 was a fun film, but I still wish Joss Whedon was chosen. /sigh

That said, if JJ wants to win some fans back, he could always have Jar Jar's head on a spike in a scene somewhere. Something to appease and reward those of us that watched (yet alone own) those prequels and their cringe worthy "acting" would be nice.

Plus, as a bass head, some scene with bass like Star Trek wouldn't be too shabby either.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

snowmanick said:


> those prequels and their cringe worthy "acting"


What's sad about the acting is that it came from some of the most intense actors in the industry (Samuel L. Jackson, Liam Neeson, Ewan McGregor, Natalie Portman, etc). It's asthough Lucas used his script like a 2x4 to knock any emotion out of the performances.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Lucas has said that he doesn't push the actors to perform or give them a lot of input. He pays them for their abilities and that's how he expects them to perform based on their reputation. That may be a big paraphrase. At any rate , JJ Abrams couldn't possibly do any worse. He couldn't.


----------

